# any suggestions for a good soup cookbook?



## pumpkingrl (Aug 30, 2004)

it is becoming that time of year when soups and chilis, one pot meals take over the world? i am looking for any suggestions cookbook wise for the subject on soup! something all-encompassing.

THANKS! :chef:


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Splendid Soups by James Peterson is my fave.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I'm with Kyle, Splendid Soup is the best.


----------



## pumpkingrl (Aug 30, 2004)

thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The one I've like best is from Cooks Illustrated. Best Recipes: Soups and Stews. 

I'll have to look into the Splendid Soups.

Phil


----------



## stacey2685 (Dec 13, 2004)

the soup bible


----------

